
The Hobbit in 3 Hours – How It Should Have Been - neilellis
https://ahobbitsholiday.wordpress.com/
======
11thEarlOfMar
"Kili’s romance with Tauriel is gone. "

This is all I needed to see.

Firing up Torrent...

